# Gun worth, good gun or not, and any info.



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a 22LR smith and wesson, 5.5 inch barrel/year 2005 with wood/camo colored stock in real good condition. Model number 22S-1 and was wondering what it is worth, good gun or not, and possibly for sale. Thanks


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

One with rubber grips went for $210 on Gunbroker. Only one to actually sell. I had an early version and wasn't impressed with it. Guy I knew also had one and had lot of feeding issues.


----------

